# Yellowing Leaves



## Moto-Man (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey guys 'n gals,

OK, started cloning a few Satori, but I notice some of the larger leaves are starting to turn a bit yellow. Should I add any nutrients into my ph balanced H2O aerating (spraying) reservoir?

Thanks!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 14, 2011)

What and how much are you already feeding them look at the chart in my sig and see if comparing your leaves to it will help or tell you anything


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 15, 2011)

If you are talking about the cutting yellowing off thats a good sign...they are popping roots brother and just using the nutes stored in those leaves to make them.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry Moto I was :stoned: and missed the word *CLONING* TOA is 100% right the yellowing is the plant pulling the nutrients from the leaves to use to make roots


----------



## Moto-Man (Feb 16, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Sorry Moto I was :stoned: and missed the word *CLONING* TOA is 100% right the yellowing is the plant pulling the nutrients from the leaves to use to make roots



Good to realize  Thanks!


----------

